# Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom​*
Aus England kommend, verbreitet sich das gezielte Stippen auf  Karpfen mittlerweile auch auf dem Kontinent.

In den westlichen Nachbarländern wie Belgien, Luxemburg, Niederlande und auch Frankreich sind mittlerweile Anlagen entstanden, die ideale Voraussetzungen für das Stippen auf Karpfen bieten. Vor allem in Frankreich sind diese Anlagen unter dem Namen Carpodrom, Carp-o-Drom, Carpodrome etc... bekannt.

Wir haben Christian Dörr vom Browningteam Saarland in Maxstadt in Frankreich an einer solchen Anlage besucht, um uns das immer populärer werdende Stippen auf Karpfen erklären und zeigen zu lassen.

Was wir dort während der Dreharbeiten erlebt haben, war auch für uns komplettes Neuland. Die Kombination aus geringsten Futtermengen, feinstem Gerät und gewaltigen Karpfen sorgte bei uns mehr als einmal für erstaunte Gesichter. 

Christian Dörr erklärt und zeigt: 
Gerät, Montage, Köder, Taktik und Methode - um mit der Stippe nicht nur "Satzkarpfen" zu erwischen, sondern auch Exemplare, auf die mancher Experte und "Hunter" stolz sein würde.

Christian ist zudem ein absolut netter Kerl, der alle unsere Fragen geduldig beantwortet und die Sache mit dem Karpfenstippen bis ins Detail erkkärt..

Sehr interessant für uns:
Er propagiert den Einsatz von sehr wenig Futter.

Und zu sehen, wie da mit Kit und Gummizug auch große Fische gedrillt werden können, das war für mich neu und spannend. 

Dafür nochmal ein extra "Danke schön" an Christian Dörr vom Browningteam Saarland!!

Herausgekommen ist auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Film mit viel Info, Unterhaltung und Drills von Karpfen an der Stippe - Prädikat sehenswert!!

[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXCzkDUoIi4


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Das war schon ein beeindruckender Dreh. Ich gehe ja selber öfter mal Karpfenangeln nach dem herkömmlichen Muster. Mit Festblei, Haarvorfach etc. 

Wenn man dann sieht dass ein in allen Bereichen (Futter, Köder, Gerät, Taktik) komplett anderer Ansatz auf Ansage zum Erfolg führt kommt man schon etwas ins Grübeln. So viel "Neues" habe ich an einem einzigen Angeltag selten gesehen. 

Christian sagt: Er stippt auf alle Karpfen, egal welche Größe. 
Sein Stippruten-Karpfen-Rekord liegt so weit ich weiß bei 42 oder 43 Pfund! Absolut irre #6


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Mein Rekord beim Karpfenstippen war auch 42 oder 43! Allerdings Zentimeter und das auch noch mal nicht beabsichtigt.... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Der Dicke aufm Titelbild vom Video - der kam abends auf der Heimfahrt (nur) per Foto - 31 Pfund an der Stippe....

Da wär dann aber - wenn man den Drill mitgefilmt hätte - das Video auch deutlich länger geworden.

Aber das funzt definitiv mit dem feinen Zeug und Gummi...

Dafür brauchen andere 3 - 4 lbs-Schbäschl-Karpfen-Tackle ;-))))


----------



## hecht99 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Interessant wäre mal noch ob es wirklich gelingt alle Karpfen rechtzeitig mit dem Gummizug zu stoppen. Wenn man ihn nicht in Fahrt kommen lässt mag das ja funktionieren. Ist er aber erst mal so richtig in Bewegung kann ich mir das bei einem 40 Pfund Fisch der an der 3lbs schon einen Wahnsinnsfight abliefert schlecht vorstellen.

 Dem absoluten Stipperprofi trau ich das schon zu aber der großen Allgemeinheit?

 Wäre interessant mehrere Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen dazu zu hören.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Dann hat es aber lang gedauert.|supergri
Die ersten Carpcrunsher 
die ich Mitte / Ende der 90er in der Hand hatte,haben mit einer feinen Kopfrute wie sie für Weißfisch genutzt werden wenig zu tun. 
Das wird sich auch nicht groß geändert haben. 

Sonst ist das ne spaßige Sache. :m


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Wow! ...in gleich mehrere Hinsicht.

Ich hab mich, obwohl Allrounder, mit den langen Bahnschranken selbst nie anfreunden können. 
Zusehen gern, aber selbst damit malochen, nee. Eben auch wegen der im Verkleich zum Gerät ja meist kleinen Zielfische.
Würde es solche Anlagen auch hier geben, könnt ich mir vorstellen, das auch zu machen.

Wow auch, weil das Video sehr gut gemacht ist.
Für's AB, mit seinem ganz eigenen Charme, schon fast zu professionell.
Franzl, Hut ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auch Christian Dörr macht einen sehr professionellen Eindruck; ruhig, versiert, unterhaltsam,... gute Eigenschaften für einen Teamangler.

Wenn man jetzt dem Moderator mit der leichten Sprachbehinderung noch richtiges, festes Schuhwerk spenden könnte... :m


----------



## Kotzi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Also, Karpfenpuffs damit man auf die Viecher stippen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Dazu brauchts keinen Puff/Carpodrome, um die Karpfen zu stippen, das geht am Vereinsweiher genauso, wahrscheinlich mit mehr Beifang, (je nach Besatz - da sind ja auch manche Vereinstümpel mit mehr Karpfen vollgestoppt als ein Carpodrom)...

So ne Anlage ist aber optimal um so ein Video zu drehen, auch weil eben viele Teamangler da Veranstaltungen ausangeln und sich da daher gut auskennen.

Hingehen muss ja eh keiner, dem das nicht zusagt (sowenig wie in Forellenpuff, Kutter, mit Guide etc..)..

Gut, dass die hingehen können, die  das gerne wollen...

Aber:
Dass die von Holland bis hoch Frankreich immer recht grenznah zu Deutschland zu finden sind, hat sicher seinen Grund nicht darin, dass zu wenige deutsche Angler dran interessiert sind...

Jedem Dierche sei Bläsierche...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Also, Karpfenpuffs damit man auf die Viecher stippen kann?



Why not ?

Nachfrage ist doch unbestritten vorhanden.

Unsere Nachbarn müssten ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein,sowas dann nicht anzubieten..wer sowas ablehnt,bleibt halt in D.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Wow auch, weil das Video sehr gut gemacht ist.



Dem schliesse ich mich mal an 

Gefällt [emoji106]


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass die hingehen können, die  das gerne wollen...


So schaut's aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Und - noch unbestätigt - es soll da auch ganz unterschiedliche Anlagen geben, was Größe, Ausstattung und Besatz angeht (aus den Vorgesprächen zum Video, war aber selber ja auch zum ersten Mal an soner Anlage, so dass ich das nicht für andere sagen kann)....

So oder so erfreulich für die, welche das zu schätzen wissen.

Und erfreulich für uns als Drehteam, wenn man da so problemlos arbeiten kann/darf....

Und erfreulich (hoffe ich), für die (meisten) Zuschauer, denen wir damit hoffentlich wieder was Interessantes, Spannendes, Unterhaltsames, garniert mit einigem Wissenswerten, präsentieren konnten.

Und danke nochmal auch an Christian Dörr vom Browningteam Saarland, der das sehr gut gemacht und uns sehr geholfen hat, das so prima hin zu bekommen ...


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Tolles Video und da packt es auch den Raubfischangler mal wieder auf Karpfen zu angeln und das feine Zeug nebst Technik/Material ist ja wohl mal echt ne spannende Herausforderung! 

18er Vorfach und 20er Haken......man, man, man wie lange ist das schon her?

Bei uns im Vereinsteich hat einer der Stippspezis mit diesem Gummizug mal einen der großen Schuppis um die 80-90cm dranbekommen. Es hat zwar etwa 45min gedauert, aber er hat ihn rausbekommen. Ich hab das vom gegenüber liegenden Ufer beim Raubfischansitz bequem von der Liege aus beobachten können. 
Danach kam mein Händeklatschen drüben gut an!


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Hi,
ansich ist es ein recht altes Thema und wurde bereits ausgiebig in Stipperforen diskutiert. 

Ich persönlich finde es sehr fragwürdig! Feines Gerät + große Karpfen, da passt was nicht! 
Des Weiteren sehe ich es rechtlich auch in einer absoluten grauzone! C&R ... 

Alles nur meine Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Deep Down schrieb:


> 18er Vorfach und 20er Haken......man, man, man wie lange ist das schon her?


und die kleinen Bleie konnt ich ohne Brille schon fast nicht mehr sehen - nix für Grobmotoriker ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Des Weiteren sehe ich es rechtlich auch in einer absoluten grauzone! C&R ...


Denn am deutschen Wesen sollten auch gefälligst die Nachbarstaaten genesen; oder wie?! |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Des Weiteren sehe ich es rechtlich auch in einer absoluten grauzone! C&R ...


In Frankreich (wo wir waren), Belgien, Luxemburg, Niederlande etc., wo es solche Anlagen gibt, gibt es diesbezüglich keinerlei Grauzone, C+R keinerlei Problem....

Gott sei Dank für die Angler, die damit kein Problem haben und so nur kurz hinter die Grenze müssen..

Muss ja keiner hin...

Gut, dass es hinkönnen, die das wollen.

Und:
Funzt auch am Vereinsteich, gerade auch gut auf Satzer - die kannste ja dann problemlos mitnehmen, wenn Du das willst, ist auch absolut und vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Kotzi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

War ne ernstgemeinte Frage die nicht verurteilen sollte.
Gibt es diese Karpfenpuffs hauptsächlich damit man darauf stippen kann,
oder ist das auch da eher exotisch?

Wenn hier mehr Fopus in der Gegend wären, würde ich da wahrscheinlich auch einmal im Jahr aufschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Da kannste, soweit ich weis, alle möglichen Methoden machen (wir haben da auch noch ein Video über Methodfeedern auf Satzer mit Alex Sauer (auch Browningteam Saarland) gemacht - demnäxt auch in  diesem Theater) ;-)))


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Rings um uns rum gibt es diese Anlagen,ausser in Deutscheland da ist das Tierqual.......

Was man auch wissen sollte man züchtet für uns Deutsche extra fische die Schmerz und Leid empfinden alle anderen Länder der Welt haben da andere Zuchtformen......


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Frankreich (wo wir waren), Belgien, Luxemburg, Niederlande etc., wo es solche Anlagen gibt, gibt es diesbezüglich keinerlei Grauzone, C+R keinerlei Problem....
> 
> Und:
> Funzt auch am Vereinsteich, gerade auch gut auf Satzer - die kannste ja dann problemlos mitnehmen, wenn Du das willst, ist auch absolut und vollkommen in Ordnung.




Hi,

das mit dem Ausland habe ich überlesen! Dafür Sorry! Wer sich mit dem Thema etwas näher beschäftigt, wird auch feststellen, dass man solche Teiche auch hier findet! 

Und:....
Da bin ich bei dir! Allerdings finde ich das ganze bei 20 + Fischen wirklich nicht ok! 

Mario


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Kotzi schrieb:


> War ne ernstgemeinte Frage die nicht verurteilen sollte.
> Gibt es diese Karpfenpuffs hauptsächlich damit man darauf stippen kann,
> oder ist das auch da eher exotisch?
> 
> Wenn hier mehr Fopus in der Gegend wären, würde ich da wahrscheinlich auch einmal im Jahr aufschlagen.



Hi,

im Frankreich wird es gerne so gemacht, dass man einen Teich/See überbesetzt mit Satzkarpfen und entsprechend Angelkarten für das gewässer verkauft und die Angler futtern entsprechend den "Überbesatz" mit durch. Später ist der Besitzer in der Lage die Fische zu verkaufen... . Dazu kommt halt noch der Ertrag durch den verkauf der Angelkarten. .... .

Mario


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Also, Karpfenpuffs damit man auf die Viecher stippen kann?



Es gibt Anlagen, wie die an der wir waren, die letztlich speziell fürs Feedern und Stippen ausgelegt sind. 

Wenn ich mich recht an das erinnere was uns Christian erzählt hat, war diese Anlage vorher ein "normaler" Karpfensee, wo man sich als "Rod-Pod Angler" vergnügen konnte , mit weniger dafür aber kapitaleren Karpfen und wurde dann als Stipper- und Feederanlage "umgebaut". 

Falls jemanden bestimmte, genaue Details interessieren - ich kann bei Bedarf mal bei Christian Dörr nochmal nachfragen, der ist da als jemand der perfekt französisch spricht und fast alle Anlagen kennt topfit... 

Dass mit dem längeren Drill der Fische sah ich anfangs auch etwas kritisch - da ich es aber live vor Ort gesehen habe, musste ich da mene Meinung etwas revidieren. 

Denn: 
Was auffiel, die Fische in der Anlage waren durch die Bank absolut makellos. Als jemand der öfter auf Karpfen angelt, werfe ich gerne einen Blick auf die Mäuler, gerade in stark beangelten Gewässern. Die Fische waren dort echt allesamt wie aus dem Bilderbuch - keine zerfransten Mäuler, keine "Striemen" vom Leadcore oder der Geflochtenen. Das ist natürlich ein Vorteil den diese Angelei bietet.   

P.S. 
Auch lustig, neben an waren noch 2 Teiche die z.Zt. umgebaut werden, einer der Teiche hatte ein massives Weißfischproblem und der Besitzer der Anlage (ein Teichwirt) hat dort Hechte besetzt um das in den Griff zu kriegen. Als sie den Teich nun abgelassen haben, war eine erhebliche Anzahl von 1m+ Hechten in dem 1ha Teich vorhanden. 

Der Teichwirt hat diese Hechte dann verkauft. 

Ich hätte ja vorgeschlagen, er soll die Hechte zurücksetzen, und 50€ für ne Hecht-Tageskarte verlangen - da hätten sich bestimmt Interessenten gefunden


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Auch lustig, neben an waren noch 2 Teiche die z.Zt. umgebaut werden, einer der Teiche hatte ein massives Weißfischproblem und der Besitzer der Anlage (ein Teichwirt) hat dort Hechte besetzt um das in den Griff zu kriegen. Als sie den Teich nun abgelassen haben, war eine erhebliche Anzahl von 1m+ Hechten in dem 1ha Teich vorhanden.
> 
> Der Teichwirt hat diese Hechte dann verkauft.
> ...


Das wärs für mich als Spinner ja gewesen...

Aber wenn man Leuten wie Christian zugucken kann, wie die da präzise am Angeln sind und wissen was sie tun, dann ist auch Karpfenstippen eben spannend, wie das Video zeigt ;-)

Selbst für mich als Spinner ...


----------



## magut (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

oder auf Hecht stippen :m
wäre auch einen Versuch wert --die erste Flucht stell ich mir geil vor --ob da der Gummi langt??|kopfkrat
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Hat Christian erzählt, hätte er auch schon gemacht, Hechtstippen - würde gehen mit Gummizug.

Und momentan sind die wohl auch am Wallerstippen dran, also am entsprechendes Gerät bauen..


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



magut schrieb:


> oder auf Hecht stippen :m
> wäre auch einen Versuch wert --die erste Flucht stell ich mir geil vor --ob da der Gummi langt??|kopfkrat
> l.G.
> Mario



Ja, das geht! Christian hat das schon gemacht - Thomas kann dazu näheres sagen er hat sich mit Christian darüber unterhalten.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Wer als Hechtangler mal auf Karpfen geangelt hat, hat danach  eigentlich keine Zweifel dran, dass das mit nem Gummizug geht!


----------



## Vanner (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Wieder ein super Video, was ihr da gemacht habt. Sehr spannend die Technik mal zu sehen. Meins wäre es zwar nicht, interessant ist es aber alle Mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Vanner schrieb:


> Sehr spannend die Technik mal zu sehen.


Danke  - das war genau die Intention, als wir davon hörten.
Es mal zu zeigen, wie das funktioniert und geht - gehört habens vielleicht schon viele, gesehen wohl eher weniger und gemacht noch weniger.

Nun haben wir jedenfalls das Video dazu ;-)))


----------



## gründler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Es gibt Gummis die lassen sich bis zum 4 fachen der eigenen länge 
dehnen.Ich fische in meiner einer Carppole nen Daiwa Black Hohlelastic,da kann nen Fisch ruhig mal gehen, das Gummi geht da auch mit ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Diese Hohlgummis da, die kannste echt ziehen (siehe im Video, wie ich da von der Angel weglaufe mit dem Gummi in der Hand)...


----------



## Mollebulle (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Why not ?
> 
> Nachfrage ist doch unbestritten vorhanden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Case (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Sehr gut gemacht und sehr informativ. #6

Kannte die Methode vom Hörensagenlesen. Ist richtig gut, so was
mal richtig gut erklärt zu sehen. Weiter so.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

DANKE!!! 
So sollte es sein - freut mich wirklich..


----------



## BTSaarland (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Hallo in die Runde,
schön das der Beitrag so vielfältiges Interesse weckt.

Auf die ein oder anderen Themen möchten wir an dieser Stelle schon mal eingehen. 

Entsprechende Hohlgummis in Verbindung mit den richtigen Montagen können im Süßwasser durchaus echte Traumfische zum Landgang überreden. 
Mit der 7-fachen Dehnung sind unsere Browning Hohlgummis mit die besten auf dem internationalen Markt. Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen, Forelle, Stör ,Hecht & Wels, in der richtigen Anwendung ist alles möglich!
Auch im Montagenbau unteranderem beim Feedern finden auch Hohlgummis ihre Verwendung. Oder auch beim Tuning von Futter/Madenschleudern. 
Unterm Strich lohnt sich deren näheren Betrachtung alle mal.

Zu den Commercials/ CarpoDrom´s:
Es ist wichtig zu betonen das in Frankreich durchaus eine vielzahl, wenn nicht sogar die Mehrheit dieser Teiche, nicht in privatenhänden liegen, sondern oft in Vereinsverantwortung. 
Den französischen Angelvereinen geht es in Fragen Mitgliederentwicklung auch nicht zwingend besser wie den Vereinen in Deutschland. Demzufolge nutzen sie eben auch ihre vielen Zucht teiche um solche Karpfen-Pools dann aufzubauen. Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zu Deutschen Forellenteichen. 
Was aber alle gemeinsam haben, eigentlich das beste an allen Teichen, sie verbindet AnglerInnen. Darüberhinaus ist auch für jeden etwas dabei. 

In diesem Sinne wünschen wir Euch 
viel Spaß und Petri Heil 
Team Browning Saarland


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Moin Jungs - und danke, dass ihr euch hier meldet.
War klasse, der Dreh!!

Nochmal Lob an euch!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wenn hier mehr Fopus in der Gegend wären, würde ich da wahrscheinlich auch einmal im Jahr aufschlagen.



Schade das D hinsichtlich Gewässer-
typen ala echter "Commercials" so schräg abseits der normal üblichen Hirnspur tickt.

Ich würde wohl eher 1 x pro Woche auflaufen.[emoji4]


----------



## gründler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Es ist ja nicht so das dieses in De.noch keiner vor hatte oder "bedingt" sowas schon lief.

Nur da kommt dann Tante Petra und co. und sagt TSG bla bla und der größte teil der Verbandsobersten stellt sich da auch auf seite von Petra (was die sehr freut) und sagt Ne Ne Ne das geht hier aber nicht....

Weltweit gängige Praxis nur in einem kleinen Gallischen Land.....


----------



## PAFischer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Tolles Video, das die Angelart gut erklärt.

Ich finde es extrem spannend, dass man mit so wenig Futter so platziert angeln kann. Und dann auch noch so fein auf ordentliche Karpfen. Jetzt stellen sich für mich als jemand, der absolut überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Stippen hat, noch ein zwei Fragen.

Was muss man in etwa hinlegen um ein Karpfentaugliches Einsteiger-Stipperset zu bekommen? Was ich bisher an Preisen gesehen habe die für Stippen aufgerufen werden.... Puh, da kann man ja fast ein Auto der Mittelklasse kaufen. Für den schmalen Geldbeutel ist diese Art der Angelei dann eher nichts...

Die zweite Frage: Der Drill mit dem Gummi..

Im Video ist der Gummi an der Hand ja schlaff rumgebaumelt, obwohl er vorne straff war und der Karpfen dran gewerkt hat. Ich dachte der Gummi läuft durch?
Wie bestimme ich dann den Zug?

Vielleicht sind die Fragen im Stipperforum besser aufgehoben, aber ich dachte....wenn man schon mal die Browning-Leute im Forum hat


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Gutes Video, gerne mehr davon! 



magut schrieb:


> oder auf Hecht stippen :m
> wäre auch einen Versuch wert --die erste Flucht stell ich mir geil vor --ob da der Gummi langt??|kopfkrat
> l.G.
> Mario



Ich würd ja sagen - easy peasy 
Wenn man sich mal anschaut was die Leute da teils für Fische rauskloppen - Respekt!
https://vimeo.com/36782290


----------



## Chefkoch85 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Servus,

Cooles Video schön das so mal zu sehen.

Zum Thema Wallerstippen ist mir auch sofort das Video von daci eingefallen. Ich habs vor ein oder zwei Jahren schon mal gesehen aber nicht mehr gefunden. 

Danke fürs einstellen daci.

Hab bei der Gelegenheit auch mal in die anderen AB TV Videos reingeschaut und kann nur sagen Hut ab gerne mehr davon.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Hab bei der Gelegenheit auch mal in die anderen AB TV Videos reingeschaut und kann nur sagen Hut ab gerne mehr davon.
> 
> Grüße


Danke!!!


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab bei der Gelegenheit auch mal in die anderen AB TV Videos reingeschaut und kann nur sagen Hut ab gerne mehr davon.
> 
> Grüße



So sieht das aus, das kann man ruhig mal unterstreichen finde ich  - da tut sich in der letzten Zeit 'ne ganze Menge Gutes :m


... ich weißt garnicht wo der Thomas dafür die Zeit nimmt wo er doch noch seinen Kleinkrieg gegen die Verbanditen und Spendensammler führen muss und zwischenzeitlich auchnoch lecker Spätzle raushaut ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... ich weißt garnicht wo der Thomas dafür die Zeit nimmt wo er doch noch seinen Kleinkrieg gegen die Verbanditen und Spendensammler führen muss und zwischenzeitlich auchnoch lecker Spätzle raushaut ...


Watt mutt, dat mutt, wies so schön heisst..
Zudem muss man da den Protagonisten einfach auch ein Lob aussprechen, die erstklassig mitgezogen und mitgemacht haben.


----------



## carpe-au-coup (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Tolles Video, das die Angelart gut erklärt.
> 
> Ich finde es extrem spannend, dass man mit so wenig Futter so platziert angeln kann. Und dann auch noch so fein auf ordentliche Karpfen. Jetzt stellen sich für mich als jemand, der absolut überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Stippen hat, noch ein zwei Fragen.
> 
> ...



Zur ersten Frage: Die Kosten sind im Vergleich zum klassischen Stippen   relativ günstig, da die Rutenlänge häufig bewußt auf 11,5m beschränkt   ist, um die Kosten niedrig zu halten. Aber selbst 11,5m sind außerhalb   von Wettbewerben nicht zwingend erforderlich, um in Carpodromes  erfolgreich zu  sein. Mit 9,5m kommt man ebenfalls gut aus und da gibt  es am Markt  reichlich Rutenpacks für zuweilen schon unter 200€ im  Angebot.

Zur zweiten Frage: Man hält das Kit so fest, dass sich eine Hand genau  auf Höhe des Ausgangs für den Gummizug befindet. So kann diese Hand 2  Funktionen übernehmen, nämlich einerseits das Kit festhalten und  andererseits den Gummizug mit Daumen und Mittelfinger blockieren. Da ich  Rechtshänder bin, mache ich es mit der rechten Hand. Mit der linken  Hand hingegen wird der Gummi nach dem Pumpen immer wieder nachgezogen  und mit der linken dann immer wieder blockiert, so dass die Spannung  Richtung Fisch erhalten bleibt. Hinter den blockierenden Fingern hängt  er jedoch im Drill schlapp herunter.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Nabend schön ..,

 Diese Art des Angeln zielt allein darauf den Drill und damit den Spaß des Anglern in die Länge zu ziehen...
 Das steht im krassen Wiederspruch zu meiner anglerischen Erziehung. dem Fisch zusätzlichen Stress während des Ausübens meines Hobby zu ersparen... 
 Ich habe nicht das geringste schlechte Gewissen einen Fisch zu drillen . Der Drill ist ganz klar der Spaßfaktor schlecht hin.. 
 Diesen Drill jedoch unnötigerweise künstlich zu verlängern kommt für mich dem Bereich sehr nahe , für den unsere Gegner das Wort gebrauchen welches mit Tie beginnt und mit äler aufhört.

 Ich predige immer Toleranz gegenüber anderen Angelarten , anderen Angelmethoden ...... Wenn das aber darin ausufert dem Fisch zusätzlichen Stress zuzufügen ist MEINE Toleranz am Ende.


----------



## carpe-au-coup (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend schön ..,
> 
> Diese Art des Angeln zielt allein darauf den Drill und damit den Spaß des Anglern in die Länge zu ziehen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Rehi,




carpe-au-coup schrieb:


> Gunnar. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nabend schön ..,
> ...


----------



## gründler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Die Engländer machen das sehr sehr fix....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoOpyMkv2G4


----------



## carpe-au-coup (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Oh ja, die Engländer haben es drauf.

Und künstlich verlängert ist am Carpodrome definitiv nichts!

Die Interpretation von "höherem Drillvergnügen" sollte auch eher sein, dass der Carpodromeangler lieber 1 Karpfen im Carpodrome als 10 Kaulbarsche in einem französischen Kanal drillt.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Herrjeh... |uhoh:



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ... ist MEINE Toleranz am Ende.


Da stehen aber auch Tausende vor dir und zeigen mit dem Finger auf dich, während sie das von dir angesprochene Wort brüllen.

Wer hat denn nun Recht?
- die zig Tausende, die jedes Angeln, jeden Drill,... für Tierquälerei halten?
- der Gunnar, der SEINE Toleranz zum Maßstab für alle erklärt?
- die Angler, die sich innerhalb der Gesetze & Regeln bewegen, die für das jeweilige Gewässer gelten?

Warum kannst du nicht einfach nach deinen ethischen Grundsätzen handeln, die für dich -und nur für dich- gelten, damit im Reinen mit dir sein und den Rest das so machen lassen, wie die das jeweils für sich halten?


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Warum kannst du nicht einfach nach deinen ethischen Grundsätzen handeln, die für dich -und nur für dich- gelten, damit im Reinen mit dir sein und den Rest das so machen lassen, wie die das jeweils für sich halten?


|good: #6


----------



## Gunnar. (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Hi Kati,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Herrjeh... |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Da stehen aber auch Tausende vor dir und zeigen mit dem Finger auf dich, während sie das von dir angesprochene Wort brüllen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Über "Deine" ethischen Grundsätze dazu kannst Du gerne ab hier in einem eigenem Thema diskutieren, dass Du dann eben aufmachen musst.

Hier gehts um das Video im, nicht um Deine ethischen Grundsätze. 

Danke.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Genauso liest sich das für mich, denn _du_ hast die Tierquäler-Keule rausgeholt.
Wenn ich dich da missverstanden habe, sorry.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

@Kati,

 wenn du das so rausgelesen hast - dann liegt der Fehler bei mir -- also ICH = Sorry

 @ Thomas

 da dein Wunsch hier Gesetz ist halte mich absofort zurück
 vermerke nur bitte im Erstellungsposting das Kritik unerwünscht ist - dann gibt s auch keine Probleme mit Andersdenkende....


----------



## BTSaarland (1. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Liebe SportfreundeInnen,

das dies Art des Sportfischen seine Anhänger/ Beobachter/ Genießer/ Interessierte und Gegner hat ist völlig natürlich.
Das wird wohl jede Angelart haben.
Wir freuen uns immer über sachlich formulierte Kritiken. Bitten gleichzeitig aber auch um verständnis dafür das es auch menschen /AnglerInnen gibt die das anders sehen.

Vielen Dank und bleibt tolerant!


----------



## Allround-Angler (5. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

@Gunnar:

Lass Dich doch von einem Spezialisten mal an ein Carpodrome einladen, dann zeigt er Dir, wie schonend so ein Drill gehen kann:m.

Und mal ganz ehrlich von meiner Seite: Für solche Schuppis deutlich über 10 Pfund brauche auch ich am Karpfengeschirr schon ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Moin moin,


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Gunnar:
> 
> Lass Dich doch von einem Spezialisten mal an ein Carpodrome einladen, dann zeigt er Dir, wie schonend so ein Drill gehen kann:m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (7. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

...ich merk schon, der weihnachts- oder silvesterkarpfen rückt wieder in den focus.

toppen ließe sich das carpodrom noch mit carpomobil und, mein favorit, carpofreidura.


ach, versteht eh keiner...


----------



## JonasH (7. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Schönes Video und eine sehr interessante, für mich neue, Technik des Stippens. 
Danke für die von euch zusätzlich aufgebrachte Zeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Danke fürs Lob ;-)))


----------



## Sepp G (10. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Da ich mir Anfang dieser Saison eine einsteiger Rute zum Karpfen Stippen geholt habe, hat mich das Video sehr gefreut. Ich hätte noch gerne ein, zwei Tipps zur Montage (Bebleiung, Vorfachlänge,sah sehr kurz aus) gesehen. Aber dennoch top ;-)

An alle Nörgler dieser Angelart, meine Sicht auf dieses Thema... Für mich ist es schonender einen Karpfen der Mittelklasse an einem 16er Barbless Hacken vorsichtig Auszudrillen und ihn dann etwas ermüdet auf der Abhakmatte oder im Kescher zuhaben, als ihn an einem 4er Karpfenhaken mit 16er geflochtener in kürzester Zeit aus dem Wasser zu zerren. So das dieser erst auf der Abhakmatte merkt was los ist und wild anfängt zuschlagen. (Leider schon oft beobachen dürfen)

Dies ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung, gruß Sepp


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Da kannste direkt mit den Jungs Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen (Vorfachlänge etc.):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321717

Wir müssen halt immer den Spagat schaffen, um einerseits Neueinsteiger ins Thema nicht mit zu sehr in Einzelheiten gehendem für "Profis" zu langweilen, andererseits aber auch den einen oder anderen Tipp noch für Angler zu bringen, die das schon kennen...

Die Länge vom Video ist an der Grenze dessen, was bei Youtube gerade noch sinnvoll ist.
Da muss man dann entscheiden und sortieren, wie weit man in die Tiefe geht (Material hätte locker für Spielfilmlänge gereicht -;-)))


----------



## Sepp G (10. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Das war mir natürlich klar Thomas, aber vielleicht macht ihr ja in absehbarer Zeit noch einen Film über diese spannende Art der Angelei und taucht dann noch tiefer in die Materie ein. Ich bin mittlerweile süchtig nach den herausschnellenden Gummis meiner Kopfrute 
Danke für den Link...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Hecht wollen wir gerne noch stippen lassen und das filmen ;-)))


----------



## Ploetsch (10. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Tolles Video - super qualität und sympathische akteure vor der Kamera. 

Mir hats wirklich gut gefallen und die Art der angelei ist für mich neu und spannend. klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Stippen auf dicke Karpfen am Carpodrom*

Ja, Christian hat das klasse gemacht!
Danke fürs Lob.


----------

